# Scythe Setsugen 2 auf Palit GTX 460



## matteo92 (14. Januar 2011)

Wollte mir demnächst den Scythe Setsugen 2 kaufen. Nun weiss ich nicht ob er auch mit meiner Palit GTX 460 kompatibel ist. Die Palit GTX 460 hat quadratische Bohrungen ( Keine Rechteckigen wie es bei der GTX 460 normal ist)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir HELFEN


----------



## matteo92 (15. Januar 2011)

Will mir niemand Helfen ??


----------



## Dommerle (15. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vermutlich wird er wohl nicht passen.
Du könntest den Setsugen 2 einfach mal bestellen un schauen, ob er passt.
Wenn er passt: Schön
Wenn nicht: Zurückschicken innerhalb der 14 Tage Umtauschzeit


----------



## Maneus Calgar (15. Januar 2011)

palit hatt die selben lochabstände wie die gainward 53*53 
ne direkte anfrage bei palit oder Scythe würde ich dir vorschlagen


----------



## spetznas (15. Januar 2011)

Moin hab selber ne 460 gtx 1 gb von palit und kann bestätigen das der setsugen 2 problemlos drauf passt mit standard lüfter voll aufgedreht bin ich im furmark auf konstante 55 °c nach 20 min. gekommen. 

Werd morgen mal nen foto anhängen wenn alles klappt.


----------



## matteo92 (15. Januar 2011)

Thx für deine Antwort spetznas! Darauf habe ich gewartet 

Muss jetzt nur noch den Twin Turbo zurückschiken der leider viel zu groß ist


----------



## spetznas (16. Januar 2011)

Nur um es noch hinzuzufügen die bohrlöcher auf der palit 460 sind identisch mit denn von ner 9800 gt und allen anderen grakas mit denn format.matteo92 kann das teil nur empfehlen obwohl der lüfter leider nur mittelklasse is aber für denn preis völlig i.o.
jop die palit is noch mal ne gute ecke kürzer als das referrenz design von der 460 ^^


----------



## sufffi34 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe auch eine Palit GTX 460 und wollte mir den oben genannten Kühler zulegen. Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie das dann mit dem Anschluss ist. Wird der Kühler/Lüfter dann auch wieder auf der Graka eingesteck? Danke schonmal


----------



## matteo92 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja wäre sinnvoll den Anschluss des Grafikkartenlüfters auf die Grafikkarte zu stecken da die Grafikkarte dan die Geschwindigkeit regelt. Wenn nicht kannst du auch den Lüfter an das Mainboard anschliessen und selbst regeln.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (16. Januar 2011)

zum anschliesen von normalen lüftern an die grafikkarte wird aber ein adapter benötigt
z.B. Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex


----------



## Freakedeke (30. März 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Aufgrund dieses Beitrags und langer Recherche im Internet hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen den Scythe Setsugen 2 auf meine Palit GTX 460 zu setzen.
Auch wenn die Kontaktfläche von dem Setsugen noch'n bisschen größer hätte sein dürfen, läuft alles wunderbar.
Im Gegensatz zum orginal Kühlsystem kann ich jetzt, selbst unter Volllast, meine Anlage auf normaler Stufe lassen und muss sie nicht bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen.
Für diejenigen, die noch skeptisch sind, noch ein Bild (als Beweis, dass der Kühler passt!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo123 (6. April 2011)

hallo zusammen! hab dieselbe karte und wollte auch den scythe setsugen 2 draufbauen und hat ja dem foto nach zu urteilen auch geklappt. aber was war das jetzt mit dem adapter?? wie steuer ich dann den lüfter? reguliert der sich dann automatisch wenn ich ihn am mainboard dranhabe? sollte ich ihn besser an der graka haben? bin ein totaler anfänger in sowas und hab etwas angst was falsch zu machen 

gruß mo123


----------



## Kev95 (6. April 2011)

Mo123 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen! hab dieselbe karte und wollte auch den scythe setsugen 2 draufbauen und hat ja dem foto nach zu urteilen auch geklappt. aber was war das jetzt mit dem adapter?? wie steuer ich dann den lüfter? reguliert der sich dann automatisch wenn ich ihn am mainboard dranhabe? sollte ich ihn besser an der graka haben? bin ein totaler anfänger in sowas und hab etwas angst was falsch zu machen
> 
> gruß mo123


 
Der wird dort auf die Grafikkarte gesteckt, wo der alte auch gesteckt hat. 
Fertig, dank PWM wird alles geregelt. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Mo123 (6. April 2011)

also brauch ich diesen adapter gar nicht?


----------



## DerNachbar (7. April 2011)

Doch brauchrt du den das ist 4 Pin und du brauchst 2 Pin vor deine Grafikkarte


----------



## Mo123 (7. April 2011)

aber ich kann ihn doch auch einfach am mainboard anschliessen oder? dann bräucht dich den adapter ja nicht. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## DerNachbar (7. April 2011)

Nein dann brauchst ihm nicht


----------



## Freakedeke (7. April 2011)

Bei mir habe ich die Stromversorgung an das Mainboard abgeschlossen.
Der Regler ist so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter nicht zu hören ist (selbst wenn man den ganz aufdreht ist der nicht unangenehm auffällig).

In meinem Fotoalbum ist auch ein Bild von meiner Grafikkarte, wie ich die kleinen Kühlkörper verteilt hab. Da sieht man oben rechts in der Ecke, neben dem Stromanschluss der Karte, wie der Anschluss für den original Lüfter aussieht.

Und noch ein Tipp zum Einbau. Ich hab bei mir die Befestigung an den A2 Gewinden festgeschraubt (aber besser nochmal nachgucken!!!); und was noch viel wichtiger ist
Wenn du nicht aufpasst, kann es passieren, dass die kleinen RAM-Kühler mit der Halterung aneinander stoßen.

Viel Spass beim basteln.


----------



## Mo123 (12. April 2011)

so mein lüfter kam eben an...und ich bin total überfordert  glaube hab mir das ein bisschen zu einfach vorgestellt. bei der anleitung versteh ich nur bahnhof! gibts iwie nen video zur installation dieses kühlers? oder kann mir einer verständlich die schritte erklären?

ich glaube alleine bekomme ich das nicht hin


----------



## Freakedeke (13. April 2011)

Zum Einbau kann ich nur sagen: Lass dir Zeit...

Ich hatte 2 Internetseiten, die mir beim Einbau geholfen haben

Bebilderte Step-by-Step Montage
Scythe Setsugen 2 Grafikkartenkühler

Wenn du dann noch die Tipps von meinem letzten Beitrag einhälst, kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. (Ich hatte übrigens das Problem, das die Halterung an einem RAM Kühler hing!)


----------



## Mo123 (13. April 2011)

also er ist jetz drin und dreht sich auch  hat im idle so 35-40 grad und unter vollast so knapp 70. hätte gedacht er kühlt etwas besser aber vielleicht hab ich auch nicht genug/zuviel wärmeleitpaste drauf? allerdings is auch die soundkarte sehr nah am lüfter vielleicht liegts daran.

aber vielen dank deine bilder/links haben mir sehr geholfen


----------



## matteo92 (14. April 2011)

Das ist doch ne Top Kühlleistung.

Hab auf meine GTX 460 doch ne  Alpenföhn Heidi montiert und die Kühlleistung ist annähernd.

Idle : 32 C

Last : 68C


----------



## Black Lion (20. Juni 2011)

hi, der Shaman sollte auch passen, oder?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juni 2011)

Nicht auf einer Palit 460.


----------



## Black Lion (21. Juni 2011)

hm, aber der Shaman ist doch von den Ausmaßen her noch etwas geringer, warum passt der dann nicht?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (21. Juni 2011)

Der shaman kommt mit den übereinander liegenden dvi anschlüssen ins gehege, hab ich selber feststellen müssen


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir jmd sgaen wie lang/breit die Karte ist? Hab Bedenken dass sie nich in mein Define R3 dann reinpasst!


----------

